# golf course



## metafocus (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi guys,
I just want to introduce you a very good place for golf course, the place is called Morley Hayes. It offers not only fantastic choices of a wide range of different golf course, but also got excellent restaurant for conference and wedding venue too.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Where is this place you spoke of?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

If it is the same one, it's in the middle of England somewhere.


----------

